# Which Nest Box?!



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Hi,
Im not buying one of these till I get some info on sizing etc and a little more about what material should be placed in the box for support for the eggs.

im just getting ready as im going to wait till next year to then decide if I add the box or not for "Teallie & Missy".

Ive chosen to wait as many people have here advised me previously in the meantime the Eggs which I get will be left on the cage floor unless they do take any intrest in them which I doubt they will as the other egg has been on the bottom for 4 weeks now 

btw what nesting box is Suitable?
on first choice I like this one
http://www.4yourpet.co.uk/product/5633/natural-living-nesting-box
is that really ideal or do I need something else?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I like it, it looks fancy  Iam sure you could find a cheaper nest box for tiels though.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Kerry78 said:


> btw what nesting box is Suitable?
> on first choice I like this one
> http://www.4yourpet.co.uk/product/5633/natural-living-nesting-box
> is that really ideal or do I need something else?


There's nothing wrong with that one, I think it's a good choice. If you want to buy it then go ahead!


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

I haven't got the cash for it atm with Postage it comes to £15 total!
I asked at my Petshop about nest boxes but they didn't have any..

I did see a really huge one a few weeks ago when I visited another place it was £12 but I think it's just way to big!

Oh and My littlebird is up the duff again I picked her up today and noticed she had gained weight I still have the other egg from few weeks ago in the cage still lol


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I can't tell how that nestbox attaches to the cage. You have an important decision to make: do you want a nestbox that hangs inside the cage or outside the cage? If it's inside you want a nestbox where the back side attaches to the cage. If you want it outside (which is MUCH more convenient but requires a nestbox door on the cage) you need one where the front side attaches to the cage.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

I want one for the inside of the cage,
I may Email the manufacturer about that cos yep I was also thinking about that myself!

could I just buy a few straight perches and put it on the top of them if it hasn't? :?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

tielfan said:


> I can't tell how that nestbox attaches to the cage. You have an important decision to make: do you want a nestbox that hangs inside the cage or outside the cage? If it's inside you want a nestbox where the back side attaches to the cage. If you want it outside (which is MUCH more convenient but requires a nestbox door on the cage) you need one where the front side attaches to the cage.


Just out of curiosity, what makes a difference if it's on the inside or outside? I just want to know for when I start breeding.. I always see people have their nest boxes on the outside. When putting on the inside is it easier for them or perhaps easier for the person breeding the birds? 

(hope I didn't sound rude)


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

When I had my nestboxes on the inside (so as not to damage my cages) it was a real hassle. Some of them would spend more time ONTOP of the box rather than inside, and poo all over the top. Not to mention how difficult it can be to look inside and keep things tidy when it's on the inside. So it's been wonderful having my boxes on the outside now, and I don't mind having to cut some wire off my cages, that's what they're used for anyhow.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

I was thinking of attaching it at the top where the 2x flaps open and close on my cage if it will fit there, I don't want my birds out the cage when im out you see even if I pop to the shop for milk or something I don't fancey coming back to them messing about instead of babysitting there tots lol

besides I can't get the daddy 'o' to come out of the cage atm he's a idol so and so lmao!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Just out of curiosity, what makes a difference if it's on the inside or outside?


Inside the cage: takes up a big chunk of cage space and it's usually difficult for the human to get access. Outside the cage: doesn't take up any interior cage space and it's very easy to lift the lid and look inside.



> could I just buy a few straight perches and put it on the top of them if it hasn't?


I like to put a block perch under the nestbox for added support. Like this, only longer:









This is in addition to using the regular attachment places at the top of the box. You need to securely fasten the box to the cage somehow, because it won't be stable if it's just sitting on top of something. If necessary you could always drill your own holes in the box and attach it with screws or tied-on leather laces. The holes on my nestbox don't quite line up with the cage bars, so I use a screw on one side and a leather lace on the other, and put the block perch underneath for extra stability.

If you can't find a perch for sale, there are instructions for making your own block perches at http://www.mdvaden.com/bird_perches.shtml I got mine at a bird mart!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Cup hooks work fine for hanging nestboxes.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks caroline,

I had abit of a upset glitch in my eye earlier when cleaning the Tiels out I pt the Tub on one side of the cage with the egg in and Sandy gets out the cage and knocks it over when im in the kitchen fixing there food *Sob*

I really will have to get a Nest box cause I don't want that happening again that egg could've been a life 

I guess I can't do nothing about it now but enquire about the box I like and get it asap...

Missy is preggers again and I think she could lay any day now 

ive seen those flat wooden things somewhere online i'll have a looky again


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There's one at http://www.shop4birds.com/product.php?printable=Y&productid=18003 although the design isn't ideal - there's an extra piece of wood that looks like it would get in the way. This same perch and a smaller size turn up in various other places if you google for platform perch uk. Searching for shelf perch mostly turns up things made for falcons or cats.

There's an excellent idea for an easy-to-make platform perch using lumber instead of natural wood chunks, on a US Ebay auction at http://cgi.ebay.com/perches-LG-PINE...in_0?hash=item4835f7dcc6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 Just cut a piece of untreated lumber to the size you want and put a double-ended screw in it and add a couple of wide washers and a nut.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Also bungee cords work great for hoding a nestbox snug to the outside of the cage.


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

I use bungee cords as well, especially if my boxes are heavy or are held up with hooks, just for added support and to keep them level. 
I get the small bungee cords at Home Depot, I use them for everything, even hanging small cages or holding doors up.
I even use them to hang veggies in the cages.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Right well today Missy laid a egg when my mother came over,
I was in the kitchen and my mom was waffling on how Missy was on the cage floor I assumed she was foraging she always does it, I came thru anyway and she was hissing and then I noticed a Egg under her feet..

I placed it in the same Tub as the old egg was in,
later on when my Mom had shot of home I found a Shoebox I made a opening so she could in and put some bits in with the egg...

I don't know if it will go down to well!
both my Males are taking a interest in this egg..

Sandy has been adding feathers and things to the nest and Teallie (Daddy) 
has been watching every movement and lowering himself on the proceedure,
Missy couldn't care again :/

this egg looks like it could spring a new life inside this time!

what should I do guys Nest box or not? 

thanks for those links btw i'll take a looky at them if the box im aftre hasn't got any connectors on the back


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

OK Guys Online was far tomuch soI decided to ask my petshop if they had any Boxes in,
they didn't but told me they could order me one..

they have ordered that one I posted (Hoooooooooooooooorayyyyy)
and the best bit? it's ............ Only £10.79p

Not £16.00 not £19.00 but the above


----------



## BuddyD (Jun 4, 2009)

*My personal preferences*

I really have only had 2-3 different types of nest boxes and I have much rathered them all being mounted on the outside of the cage. 

I mentioned in another thread that I currently have a box that is much larger than the other two I ahd and actually the firs was the smallest and it was what convinced me not to mount them INSIDE the cage. All of the 3 had inspection lids/ sides to check on the eggs / chicks but doing that with a top lifting box that is inside the cage is a real hassle. Also since it does take up a lot of cage space you'd think the smaller they where the better only I don't think the teils agree. In fact i think I read some where that the MINIMUM size that is liked by tiel is 12X12X12 .

The second one I had but lost in Katrina was very near that size but had slotted side panels that could be lifted outand a removable concave bottom plate for ease in cleaning.T top signet was larger and when it was completely removed there still was a smaller btm. part that prevented the nest plate and any eggs or small chicks from exiting the box when inspecting the inside.

I currently have one that is much larger and has hinge top so I mounted it to the side top of the cage where there is also snapping side gates that swing out of the way very similar to what has been described.

I attached it for easy removal and nest replacement by adding two large cup hooks to the front at the very top and hanging them on the top of the cage so as to line up the entrance with the opened snap gate. For extra supportand safety I added 2 eye hooks and attached 2 small Bungee cords from them to the cage bars.

While this is all personal choices I hope it will help.

BUDDYD


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Buddy,

I also use the larger box. The pair needs room, especially when there are chicks growing in the box. If the inside of the box is too small eggs can get cracked or babies injured when the parents are moving around and getting in and out.

The downside with many commerocal boxes is that with the parents getting in and out, and when they feed the babies, the box shakes and the nails/glue/staples that hold it together work loose. The last pix shows a remedy for that.


----------



## BuddyD (Jun 4, 2009)

*Susanne you did it again.LOL*

:thumbu:Susanne i said in another thread that this forum is lucky to have you under any circumstances, But it is STILL amazeing to me that you have pictures of any thing anyone wants to know, and now you even have PICTURES of all the stuff I thought was just more of my personal preferences . 

I mentioned that type of box in your first Thumbnail and ho wit was my favorite design despite my NEVER being able to find another or even get some suppliers to understand what it was and why it was better. Then I mentioned my jury rig method of attaching my current box and low and behold you also had pictures of just what I did without input from any pictures or text. LMAO

While You did make me feel good , I now am wondering if you are Clairvoyant. LOL

Thanks again and where do I find a box like the first pix and the size of my current one. I love the size when we had 3 slowly developing chicks and now there are4 eggs and maybe more , but with 3 chicks and 2 parents even the big box is crowded and Momma is in rush to get the fledglings, OUT.

But most of all the first box made changing the Pins shavings a snap and was very safe to check on the chicks before they could fend for them selves.

BUDDYD

BTW Q is now climbing tot he top of the cage and fluttering allover and I can't remeber when i last saw her/him with it's head curled back.

More over I want to highly endorse taking all the teils outside especially the chicks.In the last few days since it has stopped raining I have brought them outside and I sware the chicks feathers are sprouting out like weeds. It maybe age but it sure is strange that it started as son as they got out in the sun , Also the parents are more active and hungry for things like the Mineral block when Out side. I even left the cages in front of the window and that is when i found Q at the top of the cage. I used to be a Picture framer and as such I know that even UV filtering Glass ( unlike window pane glazing) doesn't completely block UV light and normal glass is far less affective so putting them in front of a window could work almost as well. ( side story- the other day they where enjoying the sun so much under the rear overhang I left them there only for a quick cloud burst to almost soak them ( only some of the btm tray cover got sprinkled) so I took them in and but them in front of the windows.)


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Buddy...thanks 

I must have several thousand teil related pix's saved on the computer. I have been slowly trying to get them organized into groupings and collage.

As to the nestbox a local man makes them and sells them to the guy I buy my bird supplies from. They run about $10 each.

If you still have your old one you can break it down and use as a pattern to make some more. OR...have Home depot cut you several 12" x 12" squares of plywood. From there you can build a box, or if you have a friend with power tools. You would need a saw to trim down a few peices. And a router to rout out the channels for the sliding back parts. I made my first boxes when I first started breeding and still have a few of them. They have held up well. and I found my tiels like the old ratty looking wood, rather than the new wood color.

Ah...the babies ought to enjoy the sun. And the parents will gooble up more of the mineral because their skin is absorbing stuff (can't remember the word) and converting it to D3.

I'm glad that Q is doing good.


----------

